

Language like Javascript but without closures? - marktangotango

Does anyone know of such an animal?
======
a8i
I'll ask the obvious question: why?

Closures are the natural result of allowing the dynamic creation of lambdas,
which is pretty central to JS as a language. A language "like Javascript but
without closures" would no longer be "like Javascript".

~~~
marktangotango
Good point. More specifically, a dynamically typed, prototype based object
oriented language with C style curly brace syntax.

~~~
qbrass
[http://nekovm.org/](http://nekovm.org/)

------
CyberFonic
You don't have to use closures in JS if you don't like them.

Have you looked at [http://selflanguage.org/](http://selflanguage.org/) that
evolved from Smalltalk? It is prototype based, but not curly brace syntax.

Are you looking for an interpreted or compiled language?

Have you looked at the Wikipedia entry?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prototype-
based_programming](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prototype-based_programming)

------
jroesch
JavaScript goes from a mediocre language to nearly unusable without closures.

~~~
marktangotango
Yes, I should have specified javascript strict mode, with a namespace and or
module system :) Hmm, getting quiet the requirements here.

